# Heiß / warm



## Vilaplana

¿Qué diferencia hay entre los adjetivos "warm" und "heiss"?
Gracias.


----------



## Geviert

_warm _está entre _kalt _y _heiß _y connota más el significado de "templado" en alemán (aun si exacto sería _lau_(_warm_)). _Heiß _no, denota "caliente" de manera plena y absoluta: que se exprese en sentido meramente figurado (_heißen Dank_!) o sobre la piel (_ein heißes Bad nehmen_), es indiferente, porque para los alemanes la temparatura está _ya _en la "cosa" o fuente, no en nosotros, que la sentimos únicamente cuando "nos toca". Los alemanes no dicen _tengo_ frío/calor, sino indirectamente: es ist mir warm.


----------



## Vilaplana

No entiendo el significado de "heiss", porque, por ejemplo, los alemanes dicen "eine heisse Schokolade" y eso se refiere  a caliente quemando.

Cuando dices "Es ist mir warm" significa que tienes calor debido a una alta temperatura y no a un tiempo templado, pero no sé si se puede decir: Es ist mir heiss.


----------



## MedicenSaraTomate

Yo he escuchado que dicen Mir ist es warm o Mir ist es heiss en ambos casos cuando tienen mucho calor y tienen que prender el aire acondicionado.


----------



## kuroki

@ Geviert, Vilaplana

Die Frage ist nicht einfach zu beantworten, weil sowohl "heiss" als auch "warm" in verschiedensten Zusammenhängen gebraucht werden.

Wenn es um die Temperatur einer Sache geht, kann man allgemein sagen:
"Heiss" ist unerträglich für den Körper, "warm" ist erträglich (und angenehm).  Aber die Grenze ist nicht eindeutig. 
Und es gibt viele Beispiele wo das eine durch das andere ersetzt wird,
ohne die Bedeutung zu verändern: Heisswasserkocher - Warmwasserkocher, 
"mir ist es zu warm" - "mir ist es zu heiss" kann in derselben Situation gebraucht werden.

Auch für idiomatische Ausdrücke (ein heisses Eisen, warme Atmosphäre,
heisse Show, ein warmes Herz etc) gibt es keine eindeutige Regel.


----------



## Geviert

kuroki said:


> @ Geviert, Vilaplana
> 
> 
> _Wenn es um die Temperatur einer Sache geht, kann man allgemein sagen:
> "Heiss" ist unerträglich für den Körper, "warm" ist erträglich (und angenehm)._
> 
> este diferencia (erträglich/unerträglich) me parece interesante, suficiente y decisiva como criterio. Que se usen en diferentes contextos y de manera subjetiva según las circunstancias, significa sólo que _gibt es keine eindeutige Regel_ para ese preciso grupo de (laxos) hablantes.


----------



## Geviert

Vilaplana said:


> No entiendo el significado de "heiss", porque, por ejemplo, los alemanes dicen "eine heisse Schokolade" y eso se refiere  a caliente quemando.
> 
> Cuando dices "Es ist mir warm" significa que tienes calor debido a una alta temperatura y no a un tiempo templado, pero no sé si se puede decir: Es ist mir heiss.



Por lo mismo escribí connotar y denotar. Como bien señala Kuroki, el criterio importante es unerträglich (heiß) /erträglich (warm), a mi parecer. Que el hablante alemán medio tenga diferentes percepciones de esta diferencia es irrelevante para la pregunta puesta.


----------



## Vilaplana

Gracias chicos, ahora sí.


----------



## narvather

Geviert said:


> Por lo mismo escribí connotar y denotar. Como bien señala Kuroki, el criterio importante es unerträglich (heiß) /erträglich (warm), a mi parecer. Que el hablante alemán medio tenga diferentes percepciones de esta diferencia es irrelevante para la pregunta puesta.




Entonces, para que me aclare... Puede ser que *Heiss* sea "un calor que no se puede soportar" y *Warm* solo hable de "un calor que hace en el ambiente"? El primero dice que necesita aire acondicionado y el segundo sólo que el agua, por ejemplo, no esta ni quemando ni del tiempo.

Supongo que algo asi pasará con *Kühl* y *Kalt*, no es asi?

Gracias por las respuestas!


----------

